

Italian stem-cell trial based on flawed data - dn2k
http://www.nature.com/news/italian-stem-cell-trial-based-on-flawed-data-1.13329

======
transfire
Allow the results to speak for themselves.

~~~
Kurtz79
I'm Italian, and I disagree completely.

There is a reason (many actually) because clincal trials are subject to
countless checks and hurdles before they are carried out: you cannot play with
people's lives to prove your theories, regardless of how good your intentions
are and how much you are convinced these theories are correct.

If the theory is based on flawed data (that is to say, there is no real ground
on which to expect positive results), giving false hope is just sadistic.

